# i dont even know what to do with this thing



## Tdemsko (Nov 26, 2011)

what do you think?


----------



## Stinkmonky (Apr 16, 2012)

Pretty tank. Plants look healthy 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Tdemsko,

Although this is the photography sub-forum it appears you are asking for suggestions about your aquascape. If that is the case you would likely get more responses in the Aquascaping sub-forum.

That said, if you would like some suggestions this is what I would do. First I would add a black or light blue background so I didn't have to look at the wall and cords and it would make my plants the focus of my attention. Secondly all of the the plants have a similar leaf shape and color. I would add two or three different species of taller bushy stem plants toward the back (fill in those corners in the back) with different leave shapes and shades of green...darker greens would make your fish 'pop' more. Then I would add one (1) red plant species as a focus in the midground toward the front. Different leaf shapes, textures, and colors will add visual interest.

I hope these suggestions help!

BTW, I grew up in St. Louis...Steak n Shake, Ted Drews, The Hill are all fond memories!


----------

